# Acheter Ipod mini à New York



## Alexandre (19 Avril 2004)

J'ai une amie qui va passer un WE à NY. Est-ce que ça vaut le coup à votre avis de lui demander qu'elle me ramène un Ipod Mini?
Le prix doit être plus intéressant. En revanche, on doit se retrouver avec une connectique secteur inutilisable, non?


----------



## vincmyl (19 Avril 2004)

Non pas du tout pour le secteur c'est OK et a ta place je le ferai parce que le temps qu'il vienne en France....


----------



## Alexandre (19 Avril 2004)

et une boutique mac à ny? une adresse? il y a quelques années, il y en avait une downtown à côté de la mairie


----------



## vincmyl (19 Avril 2004)

Va dans l'Apple store


----------



## Alexandre (19 Avril 2004)

Quelle adresse svp?


----------



## vincmyl (20 Avril 2004)

Va sur le site US de Apple et cherche dans la rubrique Store je crois qu'il y en a deux a NY de Stores


----------



## Alexandre (20 Avril 2004)

Ben, c'est ce que j'ai fais, mais... pas trouvé


----------



## vincmyl (20 Avril 2004)

ahlalalala tu te débrouilles mal


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2004)

Mais heureusement vincmyl est là pour t'aider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, c'est ici (2 clics à partir de Apple.com)


----------



## vincmyl (21 Avril 2004)

Ben oué mais bon tu aurais marqué encore un message comme quoi tu ne trouvais pas, je t'aurai donné le lien


----------



## filou.nation (29 Avril 2004)

As tu finalement fait acheter ton iPod Mini à NY?
Y en a t'il de dispo?
Ou a t'il été acheté ?
Et à combien cela t'est-il revenu au final en Euros (inc. taxes, taux de change...) ??
Merci


----------



## Alexandre (29 Avril 2004)

MON AMIE N'EST PÂS ENCORE PARTIE LA BAS. PAS AVANT 10 JOURS. J'ESPERE SURTOUT QU'IL Y EN AURA DE DISPO


----------



## vincmyl (29 Avril 2004)

Ce qui est pas sur du tout ca...


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2004)

je pense qu'elle aura le temps de se refaire un mec etc avant de revenir en france...!!
LOL!!!


----------



## Alexandre (29 Avril 2004)

Voilà une intervention d'un goût discutable. A l'image de son auteur?


----------



## vincmyl (29 Avril 2004)

N'importe quoi...pas le temps, faut trouver l'ipod..


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2004)

Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une intervention d'un goût discutable. A l'image de son auteur?


N'importe quoi... l'auteur est mineur et "kiffe" Apple depuis 1990(enfon.. sorti du mac LC..mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il prefere(le LC!))
et voila...
il n'est en manque l'auteur!
dsl


----------



## macouille (29 Avril 2004)

l'Apple Store a New York est en plein coeur du quartier de soho. 
Il est situe a l'intersection de Prince Street et Greene Street.

J'y suis passe il y a une semaine, il n'y avait toujours pas de mini. Mais par contre, je crois que tu peux laisser tes coordonnees et des qu'il y en a un de dispo, ils te contactent.

bon courage


----------



## vincmyl (29 Avril 2004)

Meme si tu vis en Europe


----------



## beeftanen (29 Avril 2004)

bonjour tous,
je vous informe que dans le pack I pod mini
vendu au US la connectique comprend uniquement
(le boitier alimentation est pourtant bien  100-240 V)
une accroche US ! 
j'en possède un (cadeau ramené par un ami des US) en vente par ailleurs sur EBAY. (pour cause d'incompatibilité avec mon Windows millenium PC perso et vu que le seul XP et MAC que j'utilise est au bureau....) 
La "broche" de connection utilisée sur l'alimentation
est heureusement la même que celle des alim powerbook
si comme moi tu peux en récupérer un c'est OK
a +


----------



## vincmyl (30 Avril 2004)

C'est cool ca...


----------

